# Rifle stocks



## frankp (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm looking to make a rifle butt stock and fore stock for my son. Specifically, I'm interested in one of the "multi-color" stocks that I think he would really like, rather than a good old fashioned walnut stock. 

Which leads me to my question. How do you lay these things up? Most I've seen look like they're just dyed wood laid up in layers parallel to the barrel and then shaped. Looks like most of the layers are probably 4mm ply or something like that. 

Anyone done this before? If so, how thick did you end up going on the final layup before shaping? 2.5 inches? 3 inches? Less? How did you dye the layers or did you buy them pre-dyed?

Recommendations for me?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2015)

Tons of sources for laminated stocks. 

Stockys

Rifle Stock

If you want to do it yourself I'm sure that will bring more satisfaction than buying (even though buying is probably cheaper if you count your time).

I've never made any kind of multi-colored laminate but it shouldn't be any different than any other laminate - you just need to dye the veneers/thins before you glue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 6, 2015)

Frank, I have no real knowledge of how to make a stock, but I think the material you're looking for is Spectraply, or something along those lines. It'll already be dyed and glued up into a thick layer of what is essentially plywood, except I think the grain all runs in the same direction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2015)

Most laminated stocks are Spectraply or dymondwood or a similar product. If you do decide to make your own laminate you need to make sure you use a dye that won't bleed when it's glued up or you'll get some weird unexpected colors.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2015)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Building-a-Custom-Rifle-Stock/

https://www.boydsgunstocks.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2015)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 6, 2015)

@Busy Beaver Lumber was at one time selling spectraply pen blanks and some other kind of blanks. Possibly he can hook you up with some or even an affordable place to get it.
Other than that, I'm no use here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if you're thinking bright colors or the black/grey or the brown laminate but if you do decide to go that route I do have some slabs of Black/Grey and Brown. I've used some for turning and if you want can show you what it looks like worked and finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, all. I saw some at Boyds (significantly cheaper than the other links provided) and may go that route though I haven't decided for certain. I haven't shown my kids the different options to see what colors they like but they both (the boy and the girl) wanted to buy the pink plastic stock rifle today so I'm sure they'd both like bright colors. We'll see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 7, 2015)

Found a place that sells blanks. http://www.rifle-stocks.com/laminated_blanks.htm

If I use them I'll let you all know how it goes.

Boyds doesn't have any custom options for the stock I want, just walnut. Bummer because I could have gotten the custom stock finished for only about $30 more than the blank from the other place.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2015)

which model do you have?


----------



## frankp (Oct 7, 2015)

ripjack, I'll pm since I don't like listing my guns publicly (after a mistake a few years back).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tons of sources for laminated stocks.
> Rifle Stock






frankp said:


> Found a place that sells blanks. http://www.rifle-stocks.com/laminated_blanks.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes, there are, Kevin. Unfortunately all the ones listed don't make the right kind for the gun (separate butt and fore stocks) and they're all more expensive. 

Even the blanks only seem to come in one piece options, but at least then I'm already planning to do work so cutting them into separate pieces won't be difficult.

I haven't made a final decision on buying and modifying or making my own yet but the kids decided they like "natural camouflage" colors the best. I was expecting bright color options but they went with subdued, which is quite alright with me.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## frankp (Oct 8, 2015)

I appreciate all the suggestions, folks. I think I'm going to go ahead and buy the blank and work it based on the existing synthetic stock. I'm going to make the butt stock have screw in extensions to grow with the kids though, so that will at least help a little bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 12, 2015)

Ordered the blank in camouflage today. I'll let you know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 13, 2015)

You're going to stock a rifle from scratch? Have you ever done it before? I hope you post pics of the process. Gary


----------



## frankp (Oct 13, 2015)

Nope, never done it before. My plan for the butt stock is simply to take the existing stock and recreate it with some extensions chopped off. (IE make it the same size as the existing and then cut it down and create "additions" that screw back onto the stock to make an adjustable length stock that will grow with the kids.) For the fore stock, I'm considering adding a couple things like screw insert for mounting to a bipod, etc. I may shorten the fore stock a bit as well and create one for each barrel, so the stock doesn't have to be removed for swapping the barrels as it does right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 14, 2015)

Anyone know about this place? http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/spectraply-1/
Maybe it's already been mentioned?


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

@Graybeard I looked into them but they were more expensive than the source I ended up buying my blank from and I had issues finding what I wanted on their site. It seemed to be focused more towards pen, call, and bowl turners than people looking to do gun stocks.


----------



## frankp (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone interested in following this build I started a thread here: http://woodbarter.com/threads/spectraply-stock-build.23957/


----------

